# The most 3-D shooters?



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Perhaps you need to rephrase your question. The most 3D shooters, not affiliated with any archery organization, would be at the local 3D clubs. Here, in Illinois, we have enough 3Ds going on we could shoot at 2 clubs every weekend, Sat at one and Sun at another. I know of two indoor ranges that 3D can be shot anytime - except if another event is going on.

I think there is about 370 NFAA members in our state with 16 affiliated clubs.
Illinois is second as far as ASA clubs go U.S. wide. Texas is first.
I don't know about the IBO.

Last count; 3 1/2 million archers and about 35,000 of them being members of the big organizations (either NFAA or ASA or IBO). The NFAA, though down from years past, still has the most members.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm guessing! PA.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah PA is definitelty up there.There is enough 3d shoots each week to shoot 5-10 club shoots.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

We have two Archery Clubs in our county (WV) which use to be IBO strong but in the last couple of years there are leaning more to ASA. There are a number of shooters from our area that participates in ASA tournaments.


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

I might have to move to PA!


----------



## hoyt47 (Jul 29, 2009)

*3d shoots*

look at 3dshoots.com and hit mich, and then you will only see a portion of the 3d shoots that are out there.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

jgean said:


> What state/part of the country has the most 3-D shooters and shoots? ASA or IBO or both.


Here's a good start.

http://www.asaarchery.com/phpscores/clublist.php

Shows TX and IL tied for lead at 23 registered ASA clubs.


There are 0 IBO sanctioned clubs left in this region.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

CutTheLoop said:


> Here's a good start.
> http://www.asaarchery.com/phpscores/clublist.php
> Shows TX and IL tied for lead at 23 registered ASA clubs.
> There are 0 IBO sanctioned clubs left in this region.


Note; I double checked and saw list updated. Illinois might be first now. Texas has one club listed twice.


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

Alabama seems to have a lot of shoots. I am moving there soon and I was glad to see a number of clubs in my area, plus the town im moving to has a brand new archery park right in town.


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

It seems as though northern Alabama has a lot of shooters and plenty of shoots. I'm looking forward to shooting next year.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

Here in Southeast Pa if you start early and shoot fast, alone or with another guy, you can easily hit two or even three shoots in a single Sunday, and start the third by noon. Two is easy most Sundays in the summer, if you are so inclined. Some are pretty short and tight, and you can move through pretty quick if they aren't too crowded.
In Pa they count Crossbow shooters with the Archery tags, so that kinda screws the numbers for Licenses sold, but unfortunately the vast majority of those who own a bow never shoot a 3D in their lives. 
Having shoots on Sunday Mornings only cuts out almost everybody with kids who goes to church, because if they got kids they usually got Sunday School or something after, and aren't really dressed to run to the woods. Saturday shoots haven't been too successful for most clubs in the area. I know of only one that it is worthwhile for for the Club financially.
To tap into the huge number of Bowhunters who never shoot 3D, and don't even know what it is, would be great for all the Clubs.
I think we got at least 20 Clubs within a hour that shoot 3D at least in the Summer.
As for winter, very, very few shoot outdoors, but ours does. Year round.


----------



## NMBOWTECH904 (Aug 19, 2008)

*I wish*

NM is probably Last in all catagories. At the peak of 3d season there are probably 3 shoots per month and usually all on the same day 300 miles apart..:thumbs_do


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

Here in GA we have 1-3 every weekend from Jan-Aug. Most within 1 1/2 drive.


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

definitelty NOT - CA


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I think just 3D shooters it would have to be TX or Arkansas. The average turnouts for just club shoots can range from between the 100 to 200 shooters.


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

We have 13 I.B.O. Qualifiers scheduled alone in Michigan ! Not counting all of the fun club shoots. Sometimes you can easily do 3 shoots over a weekend!


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

NMBOWTECH904 said:


> NM is probably Last in all catagories. At the peak of 3d season there are probably 3 shoots per month and usually all on the same day 300 miles apart..:thumbs_do


 And the saddest thing about that is we can shoot all year long. All winter everybody asks where the shoots come summer they say Man it is too hot to shoot, There is just no pleasing people. I sa lets shoot every weekend and deal with the weather like we do when we hunt!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

wirenut583 said:


> And the saddest thing about that is we can shoot all year long. All winter everybody asks where the shoots come summer they say Man it is too hot to shoot, There is just no pleasing people. I sa lets shoot every weekend and deal with the weather like we do when we hunt!


In some parts of the country I'd think a shoot every weekend might go over. We've thought about extending our 3Ds up until the snow is too deep. 
Deer hunting most for the part puts the damper on a weekend shoot here.

When I use to Trap Shoot we shot year round, rain, snow, cold, and all.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> When I use to Trap Shoot we shot year round, rain, snow, cold, and all.


Yeah, but you didn't have to pull the buck shot back outa the target!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

between tn/va/nc you can find more shoots than you can possibly shoot,labor day weekend we shot 2-30 target and 1-40 target shoots:thumbs_up


----------



## Nockonater (Oct 8, 2007)

*Where are the shoots now?*

I am new to Texas this year and I have been looking for where the shoots are going to be. Any ideas. ASA or IBO or club shoots would be what I am looking for.

Thanks


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Pa*

I too would say PA. Any given weekend in the summer you have multiple choices of clubs to shoot at. Not to mention you can find weekday shoots throughout the summer and fall.
Be nice if we could get some ASA and IBO shoots in the state, the ibo erie shoot is still a 6-7 hour drive for me.


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

thers alot here in Ky..and alot of top shooters also, look at IBO web site, in the CKAA theirs about 10 or so just in that listing..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> When I use to Trap Shoot we shot year round, rain, snow, cold, and all.





carlosii said:


> Yeah, but you didn't have to pull the buck shot back outa the target!


I hear ya. Pulling arrows from McKenzies, regular ones anyway, would be H___, is H___. We shoot them in Feb and Mar at another club. Need 2 guys holding the target and 2 guys pulling on the arrow.


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

Archery seems to be falling off here in my area of South Carolina.


----------



## Outlaw6 (May 2, 2010)

Nockonater said:


> I am new to Texas this year and I have been looking for where the shoots are going to be. Any ideas. ASA or IBO or club shoots would be what I am looking for.
> 
> Thanks


Check out:

https://www.txasafederation.com/


----------

